# Was esst ihr auf Touren?



## Norts (9. Juni 2013)

Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr auf so einer Tagestour esst. Frühstück und Proviant?
Ich suche noch nach dem Richtigen Mix für mich. Energie aber trotzdem leicht verdaulich und nicht zu viele Kalorien.
Habt ihr Tipps?


----------



## malerosh (9. Juni 2013)

Mmh, ich bin nicht der Supersportler, und ess was mir so gefällt. Hab Festgestellt, das Butterkekse ein guter Energielieferant sind, jedenfalls bei mir. Ansosnten nehm ich mit worauf ich Lust hab, oder das was es unterwegs zu kaufen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2013)

Norts schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr auf so einer Tagestour esst. Frühstück und Proviant?
> Ich suche noch nach dem Richtigen Mix für mich. Energie aber trotzdem leicht verdaulich und nicht zu viele Kalorien.
> Habt ihr Tipps?



hauptsache lecker, haltbar (bei Hitze im Sommer), leicht und kompakt (Gewicht) und möglichst *viele* Kalorien. Warum macht man sich Gedanken um "nicht zu viele" Kalorien beim Sport??? Ich mach mir höchstens Gedanken, wie ich genug Futter und Trinken neben den Wechselklamotten und dem Regenzeug in den Rucksack gestopft krieg 

Trockenobst ist gut. Gummibärchen geben schnellen Zucker für den schnellen Hunger zwischendurch. Auch gut sind die Müsli- und Obstriegel von Aldi. Für die Gipfelpause auf Mehrtagestouren oder im Urlaub wenn man sich keine Sandwiches machen kann einfach nen Ring Salami und ein halbes Brot. Oder wenn morgens viel Zeit ist und der Kühlschrank gut gefüllt ist: dick belegte Sandwiches. Wenn ich Bock hab, mir Arbeit zu machen, dann gibt's "Pizzabrötchen": einfach Salami, Käse, Paprika, etc in Brötchenform in Teig einschlagen. Ist recht haltbar bei Wärme, einfach zu essen, einfach zu transportieren, schmeckt gut, und man wird satt davon.

Energieriegel schmecken mir zu eklig und sind zu teuer, und von Gels wird mir schlecht. Würd ich nur bei Rennen essen.


----------



## oregano (9. Juni 2013)

Norts schrieb:


> Energie aber trotzdem leicht verdaulich und nicht zu viele Kalorien.
> Habt ihr Tipps?



Du weisst schon dass Kalorien eine Maßeinheit für Energie ist? ;-)

Bananen und Apfelsaft/Wasser 1:1 sind der Klassiker bei allen Ausdauersportarten. Esse nicht zu viel. Das Zuckerzeug ist nicht gut.

Gucke mal unter Triathlon was die Ernährung angeht. Die wissen was sie tun (beim Essen). 

Solange du kein Leistungssportler bist, kannst du eigentlich essen was du willst. Während des Inline-Skatens lecke ich auch Eis und esse Kuchen etc. Anstatt dir Gedanken über Kalorien zumachen tritt fester in die Pedale.


----------



## imfluss (9. Juni 2013)

Für normale Touren ca. alle 20 km eine reife Banane sowie einen Müsli-Riegel mit Nüssen und ohne Zucker.

Je nach Laune mal nen Stück Kuchen oder Eis wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet.


----------



## F4B1 (9. Juni 2013)

oregano schrieb:


> Das Zuckerzeug ist nicht gut.


Kann man so meiner Meinung nach nicht verallgemeinern. Wenn man Zucker (egal welcher Art, Maltodextrin ist ja durchaus üblich)gut verträgt, kann man auch ruhig viel Zucker zu sich nehmen. Bei 6 Stunden Training gehen bei mir durchaus 2l Isogetränk durch, ohne, dass ich Probleme hätte. Muss man halt testen. Kenn auch viele, denen davon schlecht wird.

Bei den Kalorien stimme ich aber zu. Bei sportlicher Fahrweise sind 1000kcal pro Stunde zusätzlich zum normalen Grundumsatz durchaus möglich. So viel, wie man da verpulvert, kann man garnicht essen.


----------



## oregano (10. Juni 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Kann man so meiner Meinung nach nicht verallgemeinern. Wenn man Zucker (egal welcher Art, Maltodextrin ist ja durchaus üblich)gut verträgt, kann man auch ruhig viel Zucker zu sich nehmen. Bei 6 Stunden Training gehen bei mir durchaus 2l Isogetränk durch, ohne, dass ich Probleme hätte. Muss man halt testen. Kenn auch viele, denen davon schlecht wird.



Mit Zuckerzeug meinte ich STARK zuckerhaltige Sachen. Das kann man schon verallgemeinern, wir sind ja alle die selbe Spezies ;-)

Maltodextrin ist eher Stärke als Zucker, aber im Prinzip sind ja alles Kohlenhydrate. Laut meinem Fachbuch soll man nicht mehr als 10 g Zucker oder 15 g Maltodextrin/Stärke pro 100 ml Flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen. Das blockiert sonst die Magenentleerung bzw Darmabsorption.

Ein bisschen Zucker ist gut. Es reicht aber der Zucker im verdünnten Apfelsaft, keine Limo oder sowas! Keine Ahnung wieviel in dem Isogetränk ist.

Und dass Limonade kein Durstlöscher ist, muss ich wohl nicht begründen ;-) Ich könnte es auch nicht begründen, aber der Professor aus dem Buch sagt das und der wirds wissen.

Als Freizeitsportler muss man sich natürlich nicht dran halten. Wenn man sich überfressen hat, hört man halt einfach auf oder macht ne Pause.


----------



## F4B1 (10. Juni 2013)

oregano schrieb:


> Mit Zuckerzeug meinte ich STARK zuckerhaltige Sachen. Das kann man schon verallgemeinern, wir sind ja alle die selbe Spezies ;-)


Wir sind also alle gleich groß, setzen alle gleich viel Fett an, bauen gleich viel Muskeln auf, usw.?
Gibt da schon Unterschiede (sonst wäre Darwin Evolutionstheorie längts widerlegt).


oregano schrieb:


> Maltodextrin ist eher Stärke als Zucker, aber im Prinzip sind ja alles  Kohlenhydrate. Laut meinem Fachbuch soll man nicht mehr als 10 g Zucker  oder 15 g Maltodextrin/Stärke pro 100 ml Flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen. Das  blockiert sonst die Magenentleerung bzw Darmabsorption.
> 
> Ein bisschen Zucker ist gut. Es reicht aber der Zucker im verdünnten  Apfelsaft, keine Limo oder sowas! Keine Ahnung wieviel in dem Isogetränk  ist.


Entsprechend ist das übrigens auch mit Richtwerten in Fachbüchern. Bei 10g auf 100ml Flüssigkeit wird mir definitiv schlecht (je nach Zuckerart auch früher. Hab mal Powerbar Fruchtgummis in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und auf den letzten 30km bis nach Hause gefuttert, nie wieder). Im Getränk bei mir sind laut Packung 4g. Damit komm ich gut klar.
Es gibt dann sogar Leute, die Zucker im Grunde fast garnicht abkönnen beim Sport.


oregano schrieb:


> Und dass Limonade kein Durstlöscher ist, muss ich wohl nicht begründen  ;-) Ich könnte es auch nicht begründen, aber der Professor aus dem Buch  sagt das und der wirds wissen


Problem ist da meiner Erfahrung beim Sport da eher die Säure. 
Und zum Thema "Der Prof sagt": Theorien der Naturwissenschaften (und da zähl ich die Medizin jetzt einfach mal mit rein)haben oft ein recht kurzes Leben (sind aber eigentlich nie perfekt). In den 90ern hat man noch geglaubt, Laktat sei was schlechtes. Weiss man heute auch besser.
Ich könnte das mit der Limo jetzt zwar auch nicht begründen oder gar widerlegen, aber höre da lieber auf meinen Körper (und den kenn ich nach 4 Jahren Radsport im Sinne von Langstrecke recht gut).


----------



## samafa (10. Juni 2013)

Moiche,
also auf meiner Hausrunde (ca. 20 km) nehm ich mir nur was zum trinken mit. Die fahr ich ja meistens wenn ich von der Arbeit komme. Da hat man ja schon Mittagessen.
Wenn ich meine Samstagstour mache, gibt ne Brotzeit.Ich nehme mir ein Kürbis- oder Sonnenblumenkörnerbrötchen mit haltbarer Wurst und en stück'l Käse mit. Trinken natürlich im Überflus (habe Angst das mir das Trinken aus geht) und dann noch was süsses als Abgang.

Bin jetzt auch nicht der Leistungssportler. 
Aber wir sagen "ohne Mampf kein Kampf".


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2013)

oregano schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...




Hi.
(Viel) Limonade im Magen-Darm-Trakt würde eine Osmose stattfinden lassen.
Es würde eine Diffusion von Flüssigkeit entlang des Konzentrationsgefälles der Lösung und seiner Teilchen, hier die Limonade (quasi "Zuckerwasser"), beginnen.
Das bedeutet, dass Wasser "aus dem Körper" abgezogen werden würde, um in den Bereich der Limonade zu diffundieren (um eine Isotonie herzustellen).

Somit wäre Limo erstmal kontraproduktiv (gerade unter stärkerer Belastung), um Durst zu löschen.


Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Juni 2013)

Für die 25 km zum Dienst bzw. 25 km wieder heim: nix. Lohnt sich nicht für die gute Stunde Fahrzeit, Frühstück fällt morgens um 5 Uhr auch aus.
Auf längeren Touren, so zwischen 50 und 180 km: normales Frühstück, große Tasse Milchkaffee, 2 belegte Brötchen, Kuchen, unterwegs dann alles was schmeckt. Schokokekse, Bananen, Obstriegel, belegte Brötchen, sowie das, was die auf dem Weg liegenden Einkehrmöglichkeiten so anbieten: Kuchen, Pommes, Schnitzel, Pizza, Burger, Eis... Diese Energieriegel und Gels finde ich einfach nur eklig.
Zu trinken: Wasser, alkoholfreies Weizen bzw. Radlerweizen, Malzbier (letzteres auch gerne mal in der Trinkflasche).
Ist jetzt nicht gerade ne Sportlerdiät, aber unser Arbeitsmediziner sagt mir immer Untergewicht nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oregano (10. Juni 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Wir sind also alle gleich groß, setzen alle gleich viel Fett an, bauen gleich viel Muskeln auf, usw.?



Der Stoffwechsel funktioniert bei allen nach dem gleichem Mechanismus. Die Menschen sind unterschiedlich, aber nicht so unterschiedlich wie sie gerne wären ;-) Komm mir jetzt nicht mit seltenen Stoffwechselkrankheiten ;-)



F4B1 schrieb:


> 10g auf 100ml Flüssigkeit wird mir definitiv schlecht (je nach Zuckerart auch früher. Hab mal Powerbar Fruchtgummis in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und auf den letzten 30km bis nach Hause gefuttert, nie wieder).



Wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei. Du beschreibst die individuelle Verträglichkeit. Ich schrieb von der medizinischen Wirkung von Zucker. Die Wirkung ist bei allen die selbe, egal ob einem schlecht wird oder nicht. Abhängig von Größe/Gewicht/etc variiert natürlich die Dosis.



F4B1 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema "Der Prof sagt": Theorien der Naturwissenschaften (und da zähl ich die Medizin jetzt einfach mal mit rein)haben oft ein recht kurzes Leben (sind aber eigentlich nie perfekt). In den 90ern hat man noch geglaubt, Laktat sei was schlechtes. Weiss man heute auch besser.



Ja, man weiss es besser weil Wissenschaftler es rausgefunden haben. Die irren sich häufiger mal und sind bestechlich. Die Fehler werden dann aber auch schnell korrigiert. Nur der Aberglaube hält ewig ;-) Die Gesamtbilanz der Wissenschaft kann sich durchaus sehen lassen. Du nimmst ja auch keine Kinderlimo zum Training sondern Iso-Drink...


----------



## mtbbee (11. Juni 2013)

Während der Tour nur "Powerbar". Wenn wir den ganzen Tag unterwegs sind 2 Riegel, bei weniger eben anteilsmäßig ... Abends immer was mit Nudeln damit die Speicher wieder für den nächsten Tag aufgefüllt werden.
Ab und an auch mal eine Tube von "Sponsor Energie".
Mit der Verträglichkeit ist das so ne Sache .. muß jeder für sich finden ... ich kann z.B. keine Banane essen, aber Powerbar Banane (eckelig süß )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Juni 2013)

Bei normalen Touren mach ich da echt keine Wissenschaft draus. Wenn man einkehren kann, entweder Kuchen, Kaiserschmarrn oder Käsebrot, manchmal auch ne Suppe, je nach Wetter und Verfügbarkeit, wenn man nicht einkehre kann, entweder Riegel (meine Lieblingsriegel sind Maxim Schoko-Banane ) oder eine belegte Semmel. Manchmal nehm ich auch eine Banane mit.


----------



## karmakiller (11. Juni 2013)

Ich esse am liebsten etwas sättigendes ca 1,5 - 2 h VOR der Tour und während der Tour dann nur eine Banane oder eine Alnatura Fruchtschnitte.

Ich schwöre aber auch auf die Powerbar Natural Cacao Crunch, nicht zu süß und machen gut satt! Sind unterwegs bei längeren Touren wirklich praktisch, aber auch relativ teuer. Schmecken im Vergleich zu anderen Powerbarprodukten (wie ich finde) richtig gut


----------



## BeScary (13. Juni 2013)

also ich frühstücke morgens ganz gewohnt mir brötchen wurst/käse/Marmelade usw und dann geht es los. Ich nehm immer Sirpu zum trinken mit ( Leitungswasse mit einem Schluck Sirup Himbeer/Waldmeister zZt. am liebsten Zitrone/Limette) vertrage ich am besten weil ich wg. Fruchtzucker aufpassen muss. Zwischendurch gibt es einen Müsliriegel mit Nuss oder ein stückchen fruchtschnitte. Manchmal nehmen wir noch belegte brötchen und gurke oder so mit. Aber grade beim sport denke ich sollte man nicht auf die Kalorien ect. achten. Ich gebe dem körper (Geist?!) was er will


----------



## Honigblume (15. Juni 2013)

Habe unterwegs immer Fruchtschnitten mit.

Riegel/ Gels habe ich, wenn, nur bei Rennen mit, vor dem Rennen ess ich sehr gern Eierpfannkuchen mit Apfelmus oder Milchreis.

Vor dem Training ess ich für gewöhnlich nichts bestimmtes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (15. Juni 2013)

Alles, was mir vor's Rad läuft und nicht schneller ist als ich.


----------



## Fabian93 (15. Juni 2013)

> hauptsache lecker, haltbar (bei Hitze im Sommer), leicht und kompakt (Gewicht) und möglichst *viele*  Kalorien. Warum macht man sich Gedanken um "nicht zu viele" Kalorien  beim Sport??? Ich mach mir höchstens Gedanken, wie ich genug Futter und  Trinken neben den Wechselklamotten und dem Regenzeug in den Rucksack  gestopft krieg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahre Worte 

Ich persönlich packe auch immer 1-2 leckere, knackige Apfel dazu ein.


----------



## Su1dakra (15. Juni 2013)

Ich klau mir  in letzter Zeit immer 2-3 Stillkugeln von meiner Freundin. Die sind sehr ergiebig ( was die Kalorien betrifft) und ziemlich kompakt.


----------



## Bener (15. Juni 2013)

Also meine Ex hatte auch 2 wunderbare Stillkugeln!

Auf Touren gern mal auch die eine oder andere Mücke.. Nahrungsaufnahme mit Augen und Nase klappt noch nicht ganz problemfrei, aber ich arbeite dran..!

Bener


----------



## Su1dakra (16. Juni 2013)

DIE Stillkugeln sind grad belegt. Deswegen die die in MEINE Tasche passen;-)


----------



## CONNEX8M (16. Juni 2013)

Selbstgebaute Energieriegel.

Rezept auf Anfrage, günstig, schnell gemacht! Ohne Zucker oder anderweitige, der Leistung abträgliche Geschmackverstärker!


----------



## neddie (16. Juni 2013)

Norts schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr auf so einer Tagestour esst. Frühstück und Proviant?
> Ich suche noch nach dem Richtigen Mix für mich. Energie aber trotzdem leicht verdaulich und nicht zu viele Kalorien.
> Habt ihr Tipps?




Hallo Du,

naja wieviel Km Fährst Du dann so? Wenn ich ne Tour bei uns im Deister mache, so zwischen 20 und 30Km-je nachdem wie ich drauf bin und auch mal ne Pause einlege-dann Frühstücke ich nur leicht, z.B. Haferflocken, und nehm mir dann 2-3 Energieriegel von DM mit. Das sind die "Champ-Riegel". Muß nicht immer Isostar sein.


----------



## neddie (16. Juni 2013)

Und natürlich wichtig was zu Schlürfen, Apfelschorle. Mix die 1:1 mit klaren Apfelsaft und Leitungswasser. Ist das Beste, denn diese "Powergetränke" bringen nix, was bewiesen ist. Am Besten legst Du dir n Trinkrucksack zu, der erwies sich erst neulich auch als Polsterung als ich Stürtzte  Die Trinkblase blieb heil


----------



## Bener (16. Juni 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> Selbstgebaute Energieriegel.
> 
> Rezept auf Anfrage, günstig, schnell gemacht! Ohne Zucker oder anderweitige, der Leistung abträgliche Geschmackverstärker!



Zucker ist der Leistung absolut nicht abträglich... Mein Auto fährt auch nicht mit Wasser!


----------



## Bener (16. Juni 2013)

Oh.. Ich seh gerade: Ich bin im LO gelandet.. Tschuldigung.. Bin jetzt ma wech!

(Oh peinlich.. Stillkugeln..  Und das hier...! Schnell wieder zurück ins KTWR...)

Bener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itzy (19. Juni 2013)

Also ich finde Trockenobst und Nüsse super zum zwischendurch futtern, ansonsten auch gern die Fruchtriegel vom Aldi. Und zu trinken nehm ich nur Leitungswasser in der Trinkblase mit, alles andere ist mir zu mühsam beim reinigen. Auf längeren Touren gibts das, was die Vesperstuben so hergeben


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. Juni 2013)

Aaaalso, ich nehm gern mal Kekse mit, oder Banane, oder belegtes Brötchen oder Apfel. Je nachdem, wo mir grad der Sinn nach steht. 
Wenn wir Pause machen, dann gibts mal ein Stück Kuchen und Kaffee. Schon mal auch keinen Kuchen o.ä, aber Kaffee. 
Trinken immer Wasser mit ein ganz kleinem bisschen Iso-Pulver. 
Eigentlich hab ich sonst immer nur Wasser getrunken, aber irgendwann war das Wasser und die Plastikflasche warm, und das hat geschmeckt wie "Laternenpfahl ganz unten". Seitdem immer ein wenig Pulver für den Geschmack. 
Je nachdem wo es uns hinverschlägt, gibt es für mich auch schon mal ein alkfreies Weizen


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Ich stehe auf die Rezepte aus dem "Feedzone Cookbook" bzw. dem Nachfolger "Feedzone Portables". Ist alles auf Englisch, muss man allerdings wissen. 

Grundsätzlich eine geniale Sammlung an Rezepten für alle Lebenslagen (vor, während, nach dem Sport/Training), sehr vielen Tipps und Infos, was Sporternährung angeht. 

Besonders genial ist meines Erachtens, dass die Rezepte teils seltsam klingen, dann aber (mir zumindest) allesamt sehr gut schmecken, außerdem einfach und praktisch zuzubereiten sind.


----------



## Hupfnudl (29. Juni 2013)

Das mit den Aldi-Obstriegeln kann ich bestätigen, die sind wirklich klasse!

Ansonsten morgens, wenn erhältlich, am liebsten Bircher Müsli mit reichlich Obst drüber.

Außer der Wasser-Trinkblase kommt auch mal kalter Ingwer-Tee mit, auf der Hütte gibt's eben, was es gibt, und ein Alkoholfreies dazu


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2013)

Hupfnudl schrieb:


> auf der Hütte gibt's eben, was es gibt, und ein Alkoholfreies dazu



Seufz, Kaiserschmarrn + alkoholfreies Heferadler. Sabber...


----------



## Warnschild (30. Juni 2013)

Legt euch echt das Kochbuch zu bzw. eines davon. Die Rezepte sind göttlich


----------

